# Brisbane River Saturday, 6th October



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi,
If anyone is interested - I will be launching pretty early from the Pinkemba boat ramp and having a troll/ drift around the sunken walls area for Snapper & Jew - due to the forecast winds. I will probably look to launch around 04.45 - 5am. Let me know. Thanks.

I will be takeing both 1/8 and 1/4 jig heads for plastics up to 100mm and also a couple of good trolling lures. I may also try floating out baits & trolling some fillets.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Not far -maybe about 3 k's from the ramp to the far end of the walls -other side of the river are a few spots worth a look. The address is Kirra St.


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi , i'm fairly new to kayak fishing and am not entirely set up to what i want yet , but the name is rob and i hope if its ok , that i might try to tag along , i have a basic viking tempo fisherman and paddle manly-green sometimes , so i know the trip wont be a problem . I will give you a definate friday sometime if its ok with you . I often drift for flathead and the bread and butter species in the bay and do well , so i am looking foreward to sharing other ideas and experiences .


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

G'day there Rob - happy to have you along.

I did a quick dry by the ramp this evening - there used to be a heap of shops and a hard-stand with lots of boats - all gone. But there is a ramp and parking.

Look for a late model white falcon.
High tide is 1.57 meters at 0610


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

sounds good , being bathurst weekend i am definately looking at getting out early and returning before its to hot and the on track action starts . I will let you know friday sometime but so far i am there and looking foreward to cathing/losing a fish or 3 . Thanks and i will let you know if anything changes , hope the weather is good for a few hours at least , storms and wind predicted but hopefully the usual sun and light winds we get here show up til mid morning .


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

In almost all respects it looks to be a good day. For those interested in a slightly longer paddle - around 8 km total there is one spot I am very interested in a peak at - but I am concerned at the prospects of a 16 knot Northerly. I will however need to leave the area by 8.30 to drop the wife off for her day out.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2007)

> Hi,
> If anyone is interested - I will be launching pretty early from the Pinkemba boat ramp and having a troll/ drift around the sunken walls area for Snapper & Jew - due to the forecast winds. I will probably look to launch around 04.45 - 5am. Let me know. Thanks.


I would have definately been in that but I am still about a week away from buying my Fishing Kayak. Next time for sure.


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

all set and looking forward to getting out for a fish , hope to be there at 445 or 5 , i was trying to find a way to paddle across from wynnum but hemmant creek ? , is just not right to leave from , so i will be at pinkenba around those times , just incase i get there a bit late , you're heading toward the mouth right ? , near opposite the docks ? . or toward the gateway , because i am definately getting out there . thanks , rob


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

From Pinkemba towards the river mouth


----------

